# Audi Dealers: incredible depth of knowledge



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

Me (to service department):
I think my car needs an oil change, the OIL service light is coming on.

He:
What car is that?

Me:
An S3

He:
How big is the engine in litres?

Me:
Excuse me? You don't know what engine an S3 has? It's a 1.8 Turbo. Do you actually have any knowledge about the S3?

He:
Well I know they've recently changed it and it might be 2 litres.

Me:
Er ... there is no 2 litre engine for the S3.

Count to 10 ... breathe in deep.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Wasnt Guildford Audi per chance ??


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

hahahahahahaahahahahahahaha

you got to laugh...


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Would you care to spill the beans and tell us who the dealer is ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

You know the folded up plastic bag in with the spare wheel, jack, etc.

I heard a salesman at Stortford Audi tell a new buyer whilst collecting their car that it was a kneeling pad for when you're changing wheels!! :


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

>Would you care to spill the beans and tell us who the dealer is Â

Not a million miles from the O2 Centre in Finchley Road!


----------

